# Will Notre Dame win BCS title?



## Billo_Really

The Fighting Irish have the best defense in college football.  They've been kicking everyone's ass.

They will kick Sooner butt next weekend.

They will kick SC ass for their final regular season game.

If they go undefeated, will they play (and defeat) Alabama for the BCS title?


----------



## WinterBorn

loinboy said:


> The Fighting Irish have the best defense in college football.  They've been kicking everyone's ass.
> 
> They will kick Sooner butt next weekend.
> 
> They will kick SC ass for their final regular season game.
> 
> If they go undefeated, will they play (and defeat) Alabama for the BCS title?



Not a chance.  They will have to stack the line to stop Bama's run game.  If they do that, McCarron will eat them alive with the passing game.

ND's defense looks very tough.  But Bama's is just as tough and will hold them scoreless.


Looking forward to it, if ND makes it thru the season undefeated.  I think the Sooners will beat them.


----------



## mudwhistle

They beat BYU 17-14.

Enough said.


----------



## Leweman

I'd say Alabama and LSU have better defenses but Notre Dame is third.  They will go on to lose to USC and Oklahoma.  They really were given the TSUN game by Turnover Robinson.  He was awful, as usual.


----------



## Billo_Really

mudwhistle said:


> They beat BYU 17-14.
> 
> Enough said.


Aw man, don't kill my buzz!


----------



## Billo_Really

Leweman said:


> I'd say Alabama and LSU have better defenses but Notre Dame is third.  They will go on to lose to USC and Oklahoma.  They really were given the TSUN game by Turnover Robinson.  He was awful, as usual.


After they beat the Sooners, I _will_ be expecting a _"thank you", _out of you!


----------



## kwc57

Notre who?


----------



## Billo_Really

kwc57 said:


> Notre who?


Blasphemy!


----------



## Leweman

loinboy said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say Alabama and LSU have better defenses but Notre Dame is third.  They will go on to lose to USC and Oklahoma.  They really were given the TSUN game by Turnover Robinson.  He was awful, as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> After they beat the Sooners, I _will_ be expecting a _"thank you", _out of you!
Click to expand...


IF they do, you'll get it.


----------



## kwc57

loinboy said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre who?
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!
Click to expand...


Last national championship was in what......1988, a quarter of a century ago?  Are they even relevant today?


----------



## Billo_Really

kwc57 said:


> Last national championship was in what......1988, a quarter of a century ago?  Are they even relevant today?


They're 5-0!

They beat the team that beat SC!


----------



## antiquity

kwc57 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre who?
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last national championship was in what......1988, a quarter of a century ago?  Are they even relevant today?
Click to expand...


When a team that has the recruiting power of ND has and hasn't been a factor for some 25 years and gone thru I don't know how many coaches. No, ND will be lucky to in a BCS game. If they do it will only because they are ND and will have nothing to do with talent. I think its more likely ND will play in some jerkwater bowl game like the Sun Bowl.

ND can not win big games on the road and few at home. Barely beating BYU and Stanford is not a good sign leading into the OK game.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last national championship was in what......1988, a quarter of a century ago?  Are they even relevant today?
> 
> 
> 
> They're 5-0!
> 
> They beat the team that beat SC!
Click to expand...


SC defense sucks, that why they are rated so low in the BCS. ND offense sucks and when they play OK who has a great offense you will see a lopsided win and it will not be in ND favor.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last national championship was in what......1988, a quarter of a century ago?  Are they even relevant today?
> 
> 
> 
> They're 5-0!
> 
> They beat the team that beat SC!
Click to expand...


And turned around the next week and lost to Washington of all teams.


----------



## Billo_Really

antiquity said:


> When a team that has the recruiting power of ND has and hasn't been a factor for some 25 years and gone thru I don't know how many coaches. No, ND will be lucky to in a BCS game. If they do it will only because they are ND and will have nothing to do with talent. I think its more likely ND will play in some jerkwater bowl game like the Sun Bowl.
> 
> ND can not win big games on the road and few at home. Barely beating BYU and Stanford is not a good sign leading into the OK game.


This means war!


----------



## Billo_Really

antiquity said:


> SC defense sucks, that why they are rated so low in the BCS. ND offense sucks and when they play OK who has a great offense you will see a lopsided win and it will not be in ND favor.


What are you, some un-requited Tigers fan?


----------



## Billo_Really

antiquity said:


> And turned around the next week and lost to Washington of all teams.


Oh c'mon!

Their last game, put Barkley in the running for the Heisman.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> SC defense sucks, that why they are rated so low in the BCS. ND offense sucks and when they play OK who has a great offense you will see a lopsided win and it will not be in ND favor.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you, some un-requited Tigers fan?
Click to expand...


No tigers in the PAC12.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> And turned around the next week and lost to Washington of all teams.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon!
> 
> Their last game, put Barkley in the running for the Heisman.
Click to expand...


Only because that overrated WV quarterback was shown to be a flop.


----------



## Billo_Really

*This is what I predict for the Sooners game!​*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHSwaVeStXw]AC/DC - Walk All Over You (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ginscpy

Philip Dorsett of Miami beating them deep twice  - and then dropping the ball - a wakeup call for the ND secondary.   I hope. 

Blessing in disguise.


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> Philip Dorsett of Miami beating them deep twice  - and then dropping the ball - a wakeup call for the ND secondary.   I hope.
> 
> Blessing in disguise.


When have the Sooners ever had a passing offense?


----------



## ginscpy

loinboy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Dorsett of Miami beating them deep twice  - and then dropping the ball - a wakeup call for the ND secondary.   I hope.
> 
> Blessing in disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> When have the Sooners ever had a passing offense?
Click to expand...


They are an explosive team.  Landry Jones was once a Heisman front-runner.


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> They are an explosive team.  Landry Jones was once a Heisman front-runner.


Well, *Manti Te'o *_IS _a Heisman front-runner and we all know the story of offensive touchdowns against the Irish this year.


----------



## ginscpy

Everett Golson being out was a blessing-in-disguise.

Tommy Rees showed he can come in and win games.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

loinboy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Dorsett of Miami beating them deep twice  - and then dropping the ball - a wakeup call for the ND secondary.   I hope.
> 
> Blessing in disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> When have the Sooners ever had a passing offense?
Click to expand...


Ever heard of Landry Jones?

Sam Bradford? (Heisman winner)

Jason White? (Heisman winner)

Since Bob Stoops arrived, Oklahoma has had a slew of great quarterbacks, and a very dynamic passing game.

I don't know if you just emerged from a COMA or something, but Oklahoma's wishbone offense was retired a long time ago.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Dorsett of Miami beating them deep twice  - and then dropping the ball - a wakeup call for the ND secondary.   I hope.
> 
> Blessing in disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> When have the Sooners ever had a passing offense?
Click to expand...


This year....288 yards a game with 12 TD.


----------



## kwc57

TruthSeeker56 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Dorsett of Miami beating them deep twice  - and then dropping the ball - a wakeup call for the ND secondary.   I hope.
> 
> Blessing in disguise.
> 
> 
> 
> When have the Sooners ever had a passing offense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Landry Jones?
> 
> Sam Bradford? (Heisman winner)
> 
> Jason White? (Heisman winner)
> 
> Since Bob Stoops arrived, Oklahoma has had a slew of great quarterbacks, and a very dynamic passing game.
> 
> I don't know if you just emerged from a COMA or something, but Oklahoma's wishbone offense was retired a long time ago.
Click to expand...


Hey, hey, hey..........give the Knute Rockne, leather helmet types a break.  Let them live their former glory.


----------



## Mad Scientist

How many Fighting Irish you suppose are gettin' "Sanduskied"?


----------



## ginscpy

When ND beat OU 38-0 in 1966   - a sooner said : I thought we were playing the Green Bay  Packers/"


----------



## WinterBorn

The Sooners will be too much for ND.


----------



## Billo_Really

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Ever heard of Landry Jones?
> 
> Sam Bradford? (Heisman winner)
> 
> Jason White? (Heisman winner)
> 
> Since Bob Stoops arrived, Oklahoma has had a slew of great quarterbacks, and a very dynamic passing game.
> 
> I don't know if you just emerged from a COMA or something, but Oklahoma's wishbone offense was retired a long time ago.


I suppose the next thing you're going to tell me, is Marcus Dupree retired?

_Right!_


----------



## Billo_Really

kwc57 said:


> Hey, hey, hey..........give the Knute Rockne, leather helmet types a break.  Let them live their former glory.


Exactly!

Fuck Howard Harding Jones!


----------



## Billo_Really

WinterBorn said:


> The Sooners will be too much for ND.


Heracy!


----------



## Billo_Really

Mad Scientist said:


> How many Fighting Irish you suppose are gettin' "Sanduskied"?


Hey, I was an alter boy and Father Sexton told me Catholics don't molest children.


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> When ND beat OU 38-0 in 1966   - a sooner said : I thought we were playing the Green Bay  Packers/"


Being a Ram fan, I'm not sure how to react to that?


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When ND beat OU 38-0 in 1966   - a sooner said : I thought we were playing the Green Bay  Packers/"
> 
> 
> 
> Being a *3-4 Ram fan,* I'm not sure how to react to that?
Click to expand...


*Fixed!*


----------



## Billo_Really

antiquity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> When ND beat OU 38-0 in 1966   - a sooner said : I thought we were playing the Green Bay  Packers/"
> 
> 
> 
> Being a *3-4 Ram fan,* I'm not sure how to react to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fixed!*
Click to expand...

You are so mean!


----------



## Billo_Really

Dedicated to all the Sooner fans...


"Wake up the Echoes"​*
Rally sons of Notre Dame,
 Sing her glory and sound her fame.
 Raise her Gold and Blue
 And cheer with voices true,
 Rah - rah for Notre Dame

(YOU RAH RAH!!!)

We will fight in every game,
 Strong of heart and true to her name.
 We will never forget her
 And we'll cheer her ever
 Loyal to Notre Dame

Cheer, cheer for old Notre Dame
 Wake up the echoes cheering her name.
 Send a volley cheer on high,
 Shake down the thunder from the sky.
 What tho' the odds be great or small,
 Old Notre Dame will win over all,
 While her loyal sons are marching
 Onward to victory!*​


----------



## kwc57

loinboy said:


> Dedicated to all the Sooner fans...
> 
> 
> "Wake up the Echoes"​*
> Rally sons of Notre Dame,
> Sing her glory and sound her fame.
> Raise her Gold and Blue
> And cheer with voices true,
> Rah - rah for Notre Dame
> 
> (YOU RAH RAH!!!)
> 
> We will fight in every game,
> Strong of heart and true to her name.
> We will never forget her
> And we'll cheer her ever
> Loyal to Notre Dame
> 
> Cheer, cheer for old Notre Dame
> Wake up the echoes cheering her name.
> Send a volley cheer on high,
> Shake down the thunder from the sky.
> What tho' the odds be great or small,
> Old Notre Dame will win over all,
> While her loyal sons are marching
> Onward to victory!*​



You might want to watch this to prepare yourself for the game, because you are going to see a lot of this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzmpbGuBNBM&sns=em]Gameday Rivals Ultimate Ride - Sooner Schooner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

kwc57 said:


> You might want to watch this to prepare yourself for the game, because you are going to see a lot of this.
> 
> Gameday Rivals Ultimate Ride - Sooner Schooner - YouTube


I didn't want to have to do this, but_*................you crossed the line!*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmY7ttVNiWo]Knute Rockne Speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Triton

ND will lose to OU by at least 3 TD's.

However, if they end up with only 2 losses I could see them getting into a BCS game because they are ND


----------



## antiquity

Triton said:


> ND will lose to OU by at least 3 TD's.
> 
> However, if they end up with only 2 losses I could see them getting into a BCS game because they are ND



If ND losses two games this year you may see them drop playing those teams in favor of playing a couple more puff teams like FAMU or Tennessee Tech.


----------



## Billo_Really

antiquity said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND will lose to OU by at least 3 TD's.
> 
> However, if they end up with only 2 losses I could see them getting into a BCS game because they are ND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ND losses two games this year you may see them drop playing those teams in favor of playing a couple more puff teams like FAMU or Tennessee Tech.
Click to expand...

Why would they drop a team they've beaten 8 out of 9 times?


----------



## antiquity

> Why would they drop a team they've beaten 8 out of 9 times?



Make that 8 out of 10 after Saturday.


----------



## Decus

ND is always an emotional favorite but often play a less demanding schedule. The more challenging schedules are today found in SEC conference play. Alabama has the next three games to prove they are title worthy, as these will be the most demanding games of the season for them. Florida got off to a slow start this year but have shown that they are no longer just a fourth quarter team. Barring Alabama, the Gators are the most likely to finish number 1 this year.


----------



## Leweman

Decus said:


> ND is always an emotional favorite but often play a less demanding schedule. The more challenging schedules are today found in SEC conference play. Alabama has the next three games to prove they are title worthy, as these will be the most demanding games of the season for them. Florida got off to a slow start this year but have shown that they are no longer just a fourth quarter team. Barring Alabama, the Gators are the most likely to finish number 1 this year.



Mississippi St is not a very demanding game in my opinion.


----------



## Decus

I have to agree, but they will be fighting hard to preserve their ranking. LSU however has the week off and a grudge to settle with Alabama. Miss St. coud set the stage for LSU. Even if Alabama survives, Texas A&M have a quaterback that promises to give them problems. If nothing else, it will make for some great football.


----------



## kwc57

Decus said:


> ND is always an emotional favorite but often play a less demanding schedule. The more challenging schedules are today found in SEC conference play. Alabama has the next three games to prove they are title worthy, as these will be the most demanding games of the season for them. Florida got off to a slow start this year but have shown that they are no longer just a fourth quarter team. Barring Alabama, the Gators are the most likely to finish number 1 this year.



ND is kind of like the Harlem Globetrotters of college football.


----------



## WinterBorn

Leweman said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND is always an emotional favorite but often play a less demanding schedule. The more challenging schedules are today found in SEC conference play. Alabama has the next three games to prove they are title worthy, as these will be the most demanding games of the season for them. Florida got off to a slow start this year but have shown that they are no longer just a fourth quarter team. Barring Alabama, the Gators are the most likely to finish number 1 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi St is not a very demanding game in my opinion.
Click to expand...


No, MS State is not a very demanding game for most.  But every team has a game that they look forward to and play their best in.  Typically, MS State does that against Alabama.  They have played us tough every year for a while.

But I think Bama has the pieces in place to get to, and win, the BCS Championship.  We have the same traditional Alabama smash-mouth defense (#1 in the nation is most categories), a very solid running game that wears defenses out, and we don't make many mistakes or turnovers.

What is different is that this year we have a solid passing attack as well.  A.J. McCarron doesn't have Geno Smith's stats (or his losses).  But he has thrown for 1,500 yards and 16 touchdowns without a single interception.

To defend against the Tide's run game you have to stack the box.  Do that and McCarron will score with his arm.  Defend against the pass and Lacy & Yeldon will run you over.  

By the 4th quarter the opposing defense will be exhausted.


----------



## Triton

antiquity said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND will lose to OU by at least 3 TD's.
> 
> However, if they end up with only 2 losses I could see them getting into a BCS game because they are ND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ND losses two games this year you may see them drop playing those teams in favor of playing a couple more puff teams like FAMU or Tennessee Tech.
Click to expand...




As far as I know, ND NEVER plays 1-AA teams (excuse me FCS) and outside of Navy and another mid/low level FBS team usually has a decently challenging schedule and that will likely continue

As for the SEC, I think those teams schedule the cupcakes because of the brutal SEC schedule in itself. So, I understand why they would do that but in doing so, 2 SEC teams don't belong in the BCS title game unless there are no other BCS teams with the same or better record.


----------



## Decus

WinterBorn said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND is always an emotional favorite but often play a less demanding schedule. The more challenging schedules are today found in SEC conference play. Alabama has the next three games to prove they are title worthy, as these will be the most demanding games of the season for them. Florida got off to a slow start this year but have shown that they are no longer just a fourth quarter team. Barring Alabama, the Gators are the most likely to finish number 1 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi St is not a very demanding game in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, MS State is not a very demanding game for most.  But every team has a game that they look forward to and play their best in.  Typically, MS State does that against Alabama.  They have played us tough every year for a while.
> 
> But I think Bama has the pieces in place to get to, and win, the BCS Championship.  We have the same traditional Alabama smash-mouth defense (#1 in the nation is most categories), a very solid running game that wears defenses out, and we don't make many mistakes or turnovers.
> 
> What is different is that this year we have a solid passing attack as well.  A.J. McCarron doesn't have Geno Smith's stats (or his losses).  But he has thrown for 1,500 yards and 16 touchdowns without a single interception.
> 
> To defend against the Tide's run game you have to stack the box.  Do that and McCarron will score with his arm.  Defend against the pass and Lacy & Yeldon will run you over.
> 
> By the 4th quarter the opposing defense will be exhausted.
Click to expand...


I'm curious to see how Montgomery and Mingo will handle Alabama's offense. Keep in mind that Minter has been off the charts in his play and that LSU will not only be rested but motivated after their 21-0 title loss to the Tide. If Alabama survives the next 3 weeks, they deserve the title. My bet however is that they will not finish the season undefeated and will not finish number 1.


----------



## WinterBorn

Decus said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi St is not a very demanding game in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, MS State is not a very demanding game for most.  But every team has a game that they look forward to and play their best in.  Typically, MS State does that against Alabama.  They have played us tough every year for a while.
> 
> But I think Bama has the pieces in place to get to, and win, the BCS Championship.  We have the same traditional Alabama smash-mouth defense (#1 in the nation is most categories), a very solid running game that wears defenses out, and we don't make many mistakes or turnovers.
> 
> What is different is that this year we have a solid passing attack as well.  A.J. McCarron doesn't have Geno Smith's stats (or his losses).  But he has thrown for 1,500 yards and 16 touchdowns without a single interception.
> 
> To defend against the Tide's run game you have to stack the box.  Do that and McCarron will score with his arm.  Defend against the pass and Lacy & Yeldon will run you over.
> 
> By the 4th quarter the opposing defense will be exhausted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see how Montgomery and Mingo will handle Alabama's offense. Keep in mind that Minter has been off the charts in his play and that LSU will not only be rested but motivated after their 21-0 title loss to the Tide. If Alabama survives the next 3 weeks, they deserve the title. My bet however is that they will not finish the season undefeated and will not finish number 1.
Click to expand...


LSU's defense has looked great and iffy in places this season.  I agree that they will be motivated because of the BCS Championship game.  But that will only get them going at the beginning.  That sort of aggression is not sustainable.

I am betting that some quick passes and our running game will change their defensive schemes.  Saban & Co are not known for being unprepared.


----------



## Billo_Really

antiquity said:


> Make that 8 out of 10 after Saturday.


Wanna bet on that?

Loser must wear for one week, any avatar the winner chooses to upload.


You game?


----------



## Billo_Really

Decus said:


> ND is always an emotional favorite but often play a less demanding schedule. The more challenging schedules are today found in SEC conference play. Alabama has the next three games to prove they are title worthy, as these will be the most demanding games of the season for them. Florida got off to a slow start this year but have shown that they are no longer just a fourth quarter team. Barring Alabama, the Gators are the most likely to finish number 1 this year.


The SEC always has challenging schedules because the conference is just loaded with   corn-fed homegrowns that got nothing else to do except play football.  It's a religion in that part of the world.

But you're wrong about ND's schedule being less demanding.  They play Michigan and SC every year.  This year, they got Stanford and the Sooners.  They always play a tough schedule.


----------



## Billo_Really

Triton said:


> As far as I know, ND NEVER plays 1-AA teams (excuse me FCS) and outside of Navy and another mid/low level FBS team usually has a decently challenging schedule and that will likely continue
> 
> As for the SEC, I think those teams schedule the cupcakes because of the brutal SEC schedule in itself. So, I understand why they would do that but in doing so, 2 SEC teams don't belong in the BCS title game unless there are no other BCS teams with the same or better record.


What the hell are you talking about?


I'll pick two random years, to prove you wrong!


Here's their 2005 schedule... 





Look at those teams, every one,  is a Division 1 school.

Here's their 2002 schedule... 





Look at those teams, half their schedule is against ranked teams.

Saying ND plays a light schedule, is like saying Romney doesn't lie!


----------



## antiquity

Decus said:


> ND is always an emotional favorite but often play a less demanding schedule. The more challenging schedules are today found in SEC conference play. Alabama has the next three games to prove they are title worthy, as these will be the most demanding games of the season for them. Florida got off to a slow start this year but have shown that they are no longer just a fourth quarter team. Barring Alabama, the Gators are the most likely to finish number 1 this year.



Western Kentucky, Florida Atlantic and Western Carolina is a demanding schedule? Alabama should be ashamed of itself for scheduling such teams when there are some real football teams out there to play. I hold little respect for a team that schedules puff teams to pad their overall record.


----------



## Triton

loinboy said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, ND NEVER plays 1-AA teams (excuse me FCS) and outside of Navy and another mid/low level FBS team usually has a decently challenging schedule and that will likely continue
> 
> As for the SEC, I think those teams schedule the cupcakes because of the brutal SEC schedule in itself. So, I understand why they would do that but in doing so, 2 SEC teams don't belong in the BCS title game unless there are no other BCS teams with the same or better record.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> I'll pick two random years, to prove you wrong!
> 
> 
> Here's their 2005 schedule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those teams, every one,  is a Division 1 school.
> 
> Here's their 2002 schedule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those teams, half their schedule is against ranked teams.
> 
> Saying ND plays a light schedule, is like saying Romney doesn't lie!
Click to expand...



Huh?

I must not have typed my post clearly enough.

I said that ND NEVER PLAY 1-AA TEAMS,

I also said that ND has a decently challenging schedule every year.


I agree with you.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND is always an emotional favorite but often play a less demanding schedule. The more challenging schedules are today found in SEC conference play. Alabama has the next three games to prove they are title worthy, as these will be the most demanding games of the season for them. Florida got off to a slow start this year but have shown that they are no longer just a fourth quarter team. Barring Alabama, the Gators are the most likely to finish number 1 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Kentucky, Florida Atlantic and Western Carolina is a demanding schedule? Alabama should be ashamed of itself for scheduling such teams when there are some real football teams out there to play. I hold little respect for a team that schedules puff teams to pad their overall record.
Click to expand...


When the schedule was written playing Michigan, Arkansas, LSU, TN, Missouri, Texas A&M, and Auburn was considered a very tough schedule.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND is always an emotional favorite but often play a less demanding schedule. The more challenging schedules are today found in SEC conference play. Alabama has the next three games to prove they are title worthy, as these will be the most demanding games of the season for them. Florida got off to a slow start this year but have shown that they are no longer just a fourth quarter team. Barring Alabama, the Gators are the most likely to finish number 1 this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Kentucky, Florida Atlantic and Western Carolina is a demanding schedule? Alabama should be ashamed of itself for scheduling such teams when there are some real football teams out there to play. I hold little respect for a team that schedules puff teams to pad their overall record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the schedule was written playing Michigan, Arkansas, LSU, TN, Missouri, Texas A&M, and Auburn was considered a very tough schedule.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute...every team you mentioned is a member of the SEC except Michigan. If all you got is one tough non-conference team, you and flowing tide don't belong in the BCS title game when they play such a puff non-conference schedule.

Don't you get tired of watching year after year games that Alabama runs up the scores on teams like Western Kentucky, Florida Atlantic and Western Carolina just to pad their record and impress the media? Where is the challenge in those kind of games?

Because it is cheating the fans not to do so all the top team should schedule non conference games with other top teams and the powder puff games should be restricted.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, ND NEVER plays 1-AA teams (excuse me FCS) and outside of Navy and another mid/low level FBS team usually has a decently challenging schedule and that will likely continue
> 
> As for the SEC, I think those teams schedule the cupcakes because of the brutal SEC schedule in itself. So, I understand why they would do that but in doing so, 2 SEC teams don't belong in the BCS title game unless there are no other BCS teams with the same or better record.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> I'll pick two random years, to prove you wrong!
> 
> 
> Here's their 2005 schedule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those teams, every one,  is a Division 1 school.
> 
> Here's their 2002 schedule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those teams, half their schedule is against ranked teams.
> 
> Saying ND plays a light schedule, is like saying Romney doesn't lie!
Click to expand...


You cherry picked two seasons. 
Lets be honest here, in the last 12 bowl games the Irish are 2 wins and ten loses. That ain't pretty. Even Obama can't defend that piss poor performance.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western Kentucky, Florida Atlantic and Western Carolina is a demanding schedule? Alabama should be ashamed of itself for scheduling such teams when there are some real football teams out there to play. I hold little respect for a team that schedules puff teams to pad their overall record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the schedule was written playing Michigan, Arkansas, LSU, TN, Missouri, Texas A&M, and Auburn was considered a very tough schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute...every team you mentioned is a member of the SEC except Michigan. If all you got is one tough non-conference team, you and flowing tide don't belong in the BCS title game when they play such a puff non-conference schedule.
> 
> Don't you get tired of watching year after year games that Alabama runs up the scores on teams like Western Kentucky, Florida Atlantic and Western Carolina just to pad their record and impress the media? Where is the challenge in those kind of games?
> 
> Because it is cheating the fans not to do so all the top team should schedule non conference games with other top teams and the powder puff games should be restricted.
Click to expand...


Since our conference (especially the western div) has few powder puff teams, I don't have a problem playing the ones fronm out of the conference.  

And those powder puffs often surprise you.  Look at what Appalachian State did a few years ago or UL Monroe did this year.


----------



## ginscpy

loinboy said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, ND NEVER plays 1-AA teams (excuse me FCS) and outside of Navy and another mid/low level FBS team usually has a decently challenging schedule and that will likely continue
> 
> As for the SEC, I think those teams schedule the cupcakes because of the brutal SEC schedule in itself. So, I understand why they would do that but in doing so, 2 SEC teams don't belong in the BCS title game unless there are no other BCS teams with the same or better record.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> I'll pick two random years, to prove you wrong!
> 
> 
> Here's their 2005 schedule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those teams, every one,  is a Division 1 school.
> 
> Here's their 2002 schedule...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those teams, half their schedule is against ranked teams.
> 
> Saying ND plays a light schedule, is like saying Romney doesn't lie!
Click to expand...


You think those were tough - in 1989 - ND played about 8 ranked teams - 6 in the top 10 at the time - and went 12-1.   The loss was at Miami.


----------



## Billo_Really

antiquity said:


> You cherry picked two seasons.
> Lets be honest here, in the last 12 bowl games the Irish are 2 wins and ten loses. That ain't pretty. Even Obama can't defend that piss poor performance.


Those are bowl games.  The issue was, "Do they play a soft schedule?", not how well they do in bowl games.  The two seasons I picked, are pretty typical of their schedule.


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> You think those were tough - in 1989 - ND played about 8 ranked teams - 6 in the top 10 at the time - and went 12-1.   The loss was at Miami.


Why did you have to bring that up?

I fuckin' hate the Canes!


----------



## Billo_Really

kwc57 said:


> ND is kind of like the Harlem Globetrotters of college football.


That's bullshit!

Notre Dame is a pro football factory.  There is only one school (USC) that has put more players in the NFL than ND.


----------



## ginscpy

loinboy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think those were tough - in 1989 - ND played about 8 ranked teams - 6 in the top 10 at the time - and went 12-1.   The loss was at Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you have to bring that up?
> 
> I fuckin' hate the Canes!
Click to expand...


canes arent good enough to hate anymore


----------



## ginscpy

If ND gets past OU  - they will steamroll to the NC


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> If ND gets past OU  - they will steamroll to the NC


I'm sure the Trojans would take issue with that.


----------



## ginscpy

They already lost a game.

I think ND beats them in a close game.


----------



## Moonglow

loinboy said:


> The Fighting Irish have the best defense in college football.  They've been kicking everyone's ass.
> 
> They will kick Sooner butt next weekend.
> 
> They will kick SC ass for their final regular season game.
> 
> If they go undefeated, will they play (and defeat) Alabama for the BCS title?



I believe you are wrong BYU almost beat the Irish and BYU is not even rated, OU lost to the #3 team in the nation. Sooners will stiffle Irish offense and score at least 25 points to stop the drunk Irish and the national title dreams.


----------



## Billo_Really

Moonglow said:


> I believe you are wrong BYU almost beat the Irish and BYU is not even rated, OU lost to the #3 team in the nation. Sooners will stiffle Irish offense and score at least 25 points to stop the drunk Irish and the national title dreams.


BYU was a sandwich game.  ND didn't have their starting QB and they were looking ahead to the Sooner game.  They let their focus down in the first have, but came back in the 2nd.

The Irish rose up against Stanford and they'll do the same against the Sooners.


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> They already lost a game.
> 
> I think ND beats them in a close game.


ND's winning season, is helping me deal with the Laker pre-season.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND's winning season, is helping me deal with the Laker pre-season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Lakers?
> 
> Isn't there a Hockey team from the upper midwest named the Lakers or something?
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

antiquity said:


> Who are the Lakers?
> 
> Isn't there a Hockey team from the upper midwest named the Lakers or something?


The Lakers are the essence to life itself.  They are the yin and the yang.  They are the Iching. They are what God did on his 7th day of rest.  Creation did not start with Adam and Eve.  It started with Jerry West and Elgin Baylor.


----------



## Triton

I think mid and lower level teams are getting better nowadays, look at the MAC, they are having a great season as a conference


----------



## Triton

Triton said:


> ND will lose to OU by at least 3 TD's.
> 
> However, if they end up with only 2 losses I could see them getting into a BCS game because they are ND





Boy was I wrong, Impressive win by ND.

Looks like USC might be the only ones to stop them.

Watch out for BC, don't want a repeat of '93!


----------



## Billo_Really

Triton said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND will lose to OU by at least 3 TD's.
> 
> However, if they end up with only 2 losses I could see them getting into a BCS game because they are ND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy was I wrong, Impressive win by ND.
> 
> Looks like USC might be the only ones to stop them.
> 
> Watch out for BC, don't want a repeat of '93!
Click to expand...

This game is like morphine to me.  It helps me numb the pain of the Lakers playing 8 games and not winning any of them.


----------



## Billo_Really

Triton said:


> I think mid and lower level teams are getting better nowadays, look at the MAC, they are having a great season as a conference


I'm on a cloud right now with Notre Dame.  I didn't expect them to be that dominating against the Sooners.  SC is an entirely different story though.  They're our arch-enemy.  As the saying goes, _"It doesn't matter if we lose every game, as long as we beat SC in the end."_

Unfortunately for the Irish, Barkley is a lot better than Landry.  After that, it will be whomever is the last team standing in the SEC to finish it off.


----------



## Leweman

Good for the Irish ... Still unlikely they get in the bcs championship if they go undefeated


----------



## Triton

Leweman said:


> Good for the Irish ... Still unlikely they get in the bcs championship if they go undefeated



Man, I would think there is no way they would be kept out of the title game if they go undefeated.

It will be interesting to see it play out.

I would be more happier for the ND family if they would have just joined as a full fledged ACC member instead of doing the indy football/attach to a good bball conference thing.

I hope good Pitt shows up next week.


----------



## Triton

loinboy said:


> Triton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND will lose to OU by at least 3 TD's.
> 
> However, if they end up with only 2 losses I could see them getting into a BCS game because they are ND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy was I wrong, Impressive win by ND.
> 
> Looks like USC might be the only ones to stop them.
> 
> Watch out for BC, don't want a repeat of '93!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This game is like morphine to me.  It helps me numb the pain of the Lakers playing 8 games and not winning any of them.
Click to expand...




Lakers will be fine, Howard, Kobe, etc? No worries


----------



## ginscpy

USC will be at least a 3 loss team when they play ND.  Maybe 4  (will lose to Oregon, maybe UCLA)

I don't really think it will be a close game for ND anymore - like I thought it would be.

Team Of Destiny.


----------



## WinterBorn

ginscpy said:


> USC will be at least a 3 loss team when they play ND.  Maybe 4  (will lose to Oregon, maybe UCLA)
> 
> I don't really think it will be a close game for ND anymore - like I thought it would be.
> 
> Team Of Destiny.



Considering the way the media loves them, I could see ND being in the BCS Championship game even if Bama, Oregon, K-State, and ND finish undefeated.

I don't mind adding ND to the list of Alabama's victims.


----------



## ginscpy

WinterBorn said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> USC will be at least a 3 loss team when they play ND.  Maybe 4  (will lose to Oregon, maybe UCLA)
> 
> I don't really think it will be a close game for ND anymore - like I thought it would be.
> 
> Team Of Destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the way the media loves them, I could see ND being in the BCS Championship game even if Bama, Oregon, K-State, and ND finish undefeated.
> 
> I don't mind adding ND to the list of Alabama's victims.
Click to expand...


ND owns Bama like they do Oklahoma and Texas.


----------



## Billo_Really

> _Originally posted by Winterborn:_
> Considering the way the media loves them, I could see ND being in the BCS Championship game even if Bama, Oregon, K-State, and ND finish undefeated.
> 
> I don't mind adding ND to the list of Alabama's victims.


If the Tigers roll the Tide this weekend, I want KS!

If KS gets upset between now and then, the BCS championship game has to be Oregon v. Irish.

An interesting caveat, can Oregon beat Oregon State?


----------



## WinterBorn

ginscpy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> USC will be at least a 3 loss team when they play ND.  Maybe 4  (will lose to Oregon, maybe UCLA)
> 
> I don't really think it will be a close game for ND anymore - like I thought it would be.
> 
> Team Of Destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the way the media loves them, I could see ND being in the BCS Championship game even if Bama, Oregon, K-State, and ND finish undefeated.
> 
> I don't mind adding ND to the list of Alabama's victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ND owns Bama like they do Oklahoma and Texas.
Click to expand...


If you want to dwell in the past you are welcome to do so.  But Bama is the best college team out there this year.

If ND barely beat BYU, do you really think they can beat Bama?   The only way you stop our running game is to load the box.  Do that and McCarron will pass for more TDs.

Bama has the #1 defense in any category that counts.  We have the most efficient QB in college football.  And the best coach in the game today is on our sidelines.

ND would be embarrassed by the whuppin Bama would put on them.


----------



## WinterBorn

loinboy said:


> _Originally posted by Winterborn:_
> Considering the way the media loves them, I could see ND being in the BCS Championship game even if Bama, Oregon, K-State, and ND finish undefeated.
> 
> I don't mind adding ND to the list of Alabama's victims.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Tigers roll the Tide this weekend, I want KS!
> 
> If KS gets upset between now and then, the BCS championship game has to be Oregon v. Irish.
> 
> An interesting caveat, can Oregon beat Oregon State?
Click to expand...


KS is looking very tight this year.  I could see them doing some damage.

I don't think the Bayou Bengals are going to stop Bama.


----------



## Billo_Really

WinterBorn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Winterborn:_
> Considering the way the media loves them, I could see ND being in the BCS Championship game even if Bama, Oregon, K-State, and ND finish undefeated.
> 
> I don't mind adding ND to the list of Alabama's victims.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Tigers roll the Tide this weekend, I want KS!
> 
> If KS gets upset between now and then, the BCS championship game has to be Oregon v. Irish.
> 
> An interesting caveat, can Oregon beat Oregon State?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KS is looking very tight this year.  I could see them doing some damage.
> 
> I don't think the Bayou Bengals are going to stop Bama.
Click to expand...

What's your take on OU v. OSU?


----------



## ginscpy

loinboy said:


> _Originally posted by Winterborn:_
> Considering the way the media loves them, I could see ND being in the BCS Championship game even if Bama, Oregon, K-State, and ND finish undefeated.
> 
> I don't mind adding ND to the list of Alabama's victims.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Tigers roll the Tide this weekend, I want KS!
> 
> If KS gets upset between now and then, the BCS championship game has to be Oregon v. Irish.
> 
> An interesting caveat, can Oregon beat Oregon State?
Click to expand...


Yes.   Oregon St was exposed losing at Washington.

Oregon is the team ND matches up worst against - because of the Ducks up-tempo offense.

But they cant do much when they are on the sidelines.


----------



## WinterBorn

loinboy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Tigers roll the Tide this weekend, I want KS!
> 
> If KS gets upset between now and then, the BCS championship game has to be Oregon v. Irish.
> 
> An interesting caveat, can Oregon beat Oregon State?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS is looking very tight this year.  I could see them doing some damage.
> 
> I don't think the Bayou Bengals are going to stop Bama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your take on OU v. OSU?
Click to expand...


Ok v. Ohio State?  I think Ohio State is on a roll, are well prepared, and play harder because they know the regular season is all they have.


----------



## Billo_Really

WinterBorn said:


> Ok v. Ohio State?  I think Ohio State is on a roll, are well prepared, and play harder because they know the regular season is all they have.


Oregon v. Oregon State


----------



## Two Thumbs

ranked 3rd right now.

All they have to do is win out until SC then stomp the shit out of those heathens.

That should get them the title shot.

They won't win though, Bama has the best team low grades can get.


----------



## Billo_Really

Two Thumbs said:


> All they have to do is win out until SC then stomp the shit out of those heathens.


Oh, you really know how to piss me off, don't you?


----------



## Triton

I would literally put 10K down no problem that if ND goes undefeated they play for the title


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are the Lakers?
> 
> Isn't there a Hockey team from the upper midwest named the Lakers or something?
> 
> 
> 
> The Lakers are the essence to life itself.  They are the yin and the yang.  They are the Iching. They are what God did on his 7th day of rest.  Creation did not start with Adam and Eve.  It started with Jerry West and Elgin Baylor.
Click to expand...


Jerry West is from West Virgina and Elgin Baylor played for Seattle U.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> _Originally posted by Winterborn:_
> Considering the way the media loves them, I could see ND being in the BCS Championship game even if Bama, Oregon, K-State, and ND finish undefeated.
> 
> I don't mind adding ND to the list of Alabama's victims.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Tigers roll the Tide this weekend, I want KS!
> 
> If KS gets upset between now and then, the BCS championship game has to be Oregon v. Irish.
> 
> An interesting caveat, can Oregon beat Oregon State?
Click to expand...


If Washington can beat Oregon State anyone can.


----------



## WinterBorn

Two Thumbs said:


> ranked 3rd right now.
> 
> All they have to do is win out until SC then stomp the shit out of those heathens.
> 
> That should get them the title shot.
> 
> They won't win though, Bama has the best team low grades can get.



Yeah, don't let the facts get in your way.  Our center graduated with a 4.0.  The football team has  75% graduation rate.  Last years football team had 38 members on the SEC honor rolls.

But yeah, go with the low grades remarks.  Oh, and don't forget to claim we pay our players too.


----------



## Two Thumbs

WinterBorn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ranked 3rd right now.
> 
> All they have to do is win out until SC then stomp the shit out of those heathens.
> 
> That should get them the title shot.
> 
> They won't win though, Bama has the best team low grades can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't let the facts get in your way.  Our center graduated with a 4.0.  The football team has  75% graduation rate.  Last years football team had 38 members on the SEC honor rolls.
> 
> But yeah, go with the low grades remarks.  Oh, and don't forget to claim we pay our players too.
Click to expand...




ND never comes in under 94% graduation.

SEC honor rolls?  crackah pleaz

Everyone knows it's hard as hell to get into ND, bama isn't known for that.


----------



## 1smallstep4ham

I would love to see ND in the championship. But I can't help but feel that someone (Kansas State for example) will be getting the shaft. If an SEC team goes undefeated, they're in. There's no point trying to come up with a reason why they shouldn't be. Therefore, if ND goes undefeated and let's say Alabama goes undefeated, that's who's going to be in it. If those teams plus KState go undefeated, KState will probably not go, because they are not ND and they are not in the SEC. Can't wait for the final four playoff. I feel that if a team goes undefeated and they're in an AQ conference, then they've earned a shot at the title. Just my opinion.


----------



## WinterBorn

Two Thumbs said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ranked 3rd right now.
> 
> All they have to do is win out until SC then stomp the shit out of those heathens.
> 
> That should get them the title shot.
> 
> They won't win though, Bama has the best team low grades can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, don't let the facts get in your way.  Our center graduated with a 4.0.  The football team has  75% graduation rate.  Last years football team had 38 members on the SEC honor rolls.
> 
> But yeah, go with the low grades remarks.  Oh, and don't forget to claim we pay our players too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ND never comes in under 94% graduation.
> 
> SEC honor rolls?  crackah pleaz
> 
> Everyone knows it's hard as hell to get into ND, bama isn't known for that.
Click to expand...


I never claimed ND was anything but an outstanding school.  The remark I was responding to was one claiming low grades were why Bamais successful.


----------



## ginscpy

I'll bet Coach Kelly will be reminding his team of Boston Collage 41  Notre Dame 39 in 1993 after the big win over Florida St - before  they play Pitt.  (about the same sized favorites17 pts)

EVEN THOUGH ND GOT SCREWED OUT OF THE NC IN 1993.


----------



## ginscpy

ND never does anything easy.  Even in the Lou Holtz era . 

They are not a blowout team like the Oregon Ducks. 

Like Coach Kelly says in postgame interviews "This is how we play"


----------



## ginscpy

Kelly vs Kelly title game??

ND vs Oregon.

If Bama  loses to LSU and Kansas St loses . 

would get huge TV ratings


----------



## Billo_Really

If ND loses to the Panthers, I'll vote for Mitt Romney!


----------



## antiquity

1smallstep4ham said:


> I would love to see ND in the championship. But I can't help but feel that someone (Kansas State for example) will be getting the shaft. If an SEC team goes undefeated, they're in. There's no point trying to come up with a reason why they shouldn't be. Therefore, if ND goes undefeated and let's say Alabama goes undefeated, that's who's going to be in it. If those teams plus KState go undefeated, KState will probably not go, because they are not ND and they are not in the SEC. Can't wait for the final four playoff. I feel that if a team goes undefeated and they're in an AQ conference, then they've earned a shot at the title. Just my opinion.



Why are discounting Oregon?


----------



## WinterBorn

With a bit over 5 mins left in the 3rd QTR, Notre Dame is losing to Pitt 17-6.

So ND better get busy if they want to play in the BCS Championship.


----------



## WinterBorn

20-6.   lol


----------



## ginscpy

WinterBorn said:


> 20-6.   lol




29-26 IN 3 OT 

9-0   

Wasnt pretty -who cares..


----------



## WinterBorn

ginscpy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20-6.   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29-26 IN 3 OT
> 
> 9-0
> 
> Wasnt pretty -who cares..
Click to expand...


Poll voters might care.  

But unless Bama gets their head in the game and changes the momentum in the next 10 mins, it might not matter.


----------



## WinterBorn

Ok, Bama does what it takes to win!!!

Against a top 10 team!


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Ha Ha Ha! Wow, Notre dame got lucky


----------



## WinterBorn

ginscpy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20-6.   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29-26 IN 3 OT
> 
> 9-0
> 
> Wasnt pretty -who cares..
Click to expand...


Even Notre Dame should take a knock for being down for that long against an unranked, 4-4 team.


----------



## Two Thumbs

loinboy said:


> If ND loses to the Panthers, I'll vote for Mitt Romney!



You must have been pulling your hair out late in the 3rd


----------



## Two Thumbs

well, that squeaker better be the last one they need to keep from feeling like they have it all wrapped up.

SC won't fall apart like that and find a way to lose.


Gotta say, ND didn't win as much as Pitt lost.


----------



## Triton

OMFG that was PITTHETIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billo_Really

Two Thumbs said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If ND loses to the Panthers, I'll vote for Mitt Romney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have been pulling your hair out late in the 3rd
Click to expand...

My hair was gone before half-time!


----------



## Billo_Really

Two Thumbs said:


> well, that squeaker better be the last one they need to keep from feeling like they have it all wrapped up.
> 
> SC won't fall apart like that and find a way to lose.
> 
> 
> Gotta say, ND didn't win as much as Pitt lost.


Feel free not to share everything in this thread!


----------



## ginscpy

loinboy said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, that squeaker better be the last one they need to keep from feeling like they have it all wrapped up.
> 
> SC won't fall apart like that and find a way to lose.
> 
> 
> Gotta say, ND didn't win as much as Pitt lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free not to share everything in this thread!
Click to expand...


A team that gives up over 700 yards and 62 points doesnt scare me a whole lot.

USC on defense is gassed - not only against Oregon - but most teams.

I predicted in Sept they would be at least a 4 loss team.


----------



## lefty_rosenthal

No, they won't


----------



## lefty_rosenthal

Notre Dame doesn't have a conference championship


----------



## lefty_rosenthal

And they also don't play a game the last week.  They will not pass Kansas St or Oregon


----------



## WinterBorn

ginscpy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, that squeaker better be the last one they need to keep from feeling like they have it all wrapped up.
> 
> SC won't fall apart like that and find a way to lose.
> 
> 
> Gotta say, ND didn't win as much as Pitt lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free not to share everything in this thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A team that gives up over 700 yards and 62 points doesnt scare me a whole lot.
> 
> USC on defense is gassed - not only against Oregon - but most teams.
> 
> I predicted in Sept they would be at least a 4 loss team.
Click to expand...


How about a team that gives up 615 yards and 51 points?  Should we be scared of them?

Just for a reference, that is 157 yards and 1 point more than USC managed against a 1-6 Colorado (one of the worst teams in the big 6 conferences).


----------



## Triton

ginscpy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, that squeaker better be the last one they need to keep from feeling like they have it all wrapped up.
> 
> SC won't fall apart like that and find a way to lose.
> 
> 
> Gotta say, ND didn't win as much as Pitt lost.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free not to share everything in this thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A team that gives up over 700 yards and 62 points doesnt scare me a whole lot.
> 
> USC on defense is gassed - not only against Oregon - but most teams.
> 
> I predicted in Sept they would be at least a 4 loss team.
Click to expand...




Yep, you nailed that prediction.

I underestimated USC's depth issue and their defensive weakness.


----------



## Billo_Really

Notre Dame has the defensive line that can destroy Alabama.

TCU will beat Kansas St.

Oregon will lose one of its last two games.


----------



## WinterBorn

loinboy said:


> Notre Dame has the defensive line that can destroy Alabama.
> 
> TCU will beat Kansas St.
> 
> Oregon will lose one of its last two games.



LSU's defensive line didn't destroy Alabama.  And ND has not faced a defense like Alabama's.  If you think Pitt was hard to beat, wait till you play the Crimson Tide.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Notre Dame has the defensive line that can destroy Alabama.
> 
> TCU will beat Kansas St.
> 
> Oregon will lose one of its last two games.



Wishful thinking? Notre Dame had trouble with BYU and Pitt.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Wishful thinking? Notre Dame had trouble with BYU and Pitt.


Those were sandwich games.


----------



## Billo_Really

WinterBorn said:


> LSU's defensive line didn't destroy Alabama.  And ND has not faced a defense like Alabama's.  If you think Pitt was hard to beat, wait till you play the Crimson Tide.


Irish always rise to the occasion.


----------



## WinterBorn

loinboy said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LSU's defensive line didn't destroy Alabama.  And ND has not faced a defense like Alabama's.  If you think Pitt was hard to beat, wait till you play the Crimson Tide.
> 
> 
> 
> Irish always rise to the occasion.
Click to expand...


As do the Crimson Tide.


----------



## ginscpy

I'm not too concerned about Boston College this time  except for injuries.

They won't ruin NDs perfect season like they did in 1993.

ND won the NC in 93 -not Florida St


----------



## ginscpy

Florida St should give the  NC  trpohy to ND in 93.


Where up on you smucks 24 - 7 at half - then FSU closed in the 2nd half to make it look better 31-24 I think 

Both teams finished with one loss after the bowls 

\so much for head-to head .....................................


----------



## Billo_Really

Now that it's "bye-bye Bama", I guess it will be the Irish against um.......who?

Oregon or Kansas State.

Doesn't matter, they'll beat the shit out of either team.

I guess this thread was pretty right on?  How many voted "no"?  I know only two voted "yes", which is the correct answer.

Fuckin' Irish are kick-ass!  However, winning the National Championship is secondary to beating the fuck out of SC in front of the people they love.

_Oh, oh, McCarrin, you fucker!  Don't kill my buzz!_


----------



## Votto

loinboy said:


> Now that it's "bye-bye Bama", I guess it will be the Irish against um.......who?
> 
> Oregon or Kansas State.
> 
> Doesn't matter, they'll beat the shit out of either team.
> 
> I guess this thread was pretty right on?  How many voted "no"?  I know only two voted "yes", which is the correct answer.
> 
> Fuckin' Irish are kick-ass!  However, winning the National Championship is secondary to beating the fuck out of SC in front of the people they love.
> 
> _Oh, oh, McCarrin, you fucker!  Don't kill my buzz!_



The Irish do not make it past USC.


----------



## ginscpy

Votto said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that it's "bye-bye Bama", I guess it will be the Irish against um.......who?
> 
> Oregon or Kansas State.
> 
> Doesn't matter, they'll beat the shit out of either team.
> 
> I guess this thread was pretty right on?  How many voted "no"?  I know only two voted "yes", which is the correct answer.
> 
> Fuckin' Irish are kick-ass!  However, winning the National Championship is secondary to beating the fuck out of SC in front of the people they love.
> 
> _Oh, oh, McCarrin, you fucker!  Don't kill my buzz!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish do not make it past USC.
Click to expand...


They will beat them easy.


----------



## antiquity

With the powder puff schedule that ND has I don't understand how they rate over LSU and Alabama. I think ND should be ranked about 7th if that.


----------



## Billo_Really

antiquity said:


> With the powder puff schedule that ND has I don't understand how they rate over LSU and Alabama. I think ND should be ranked about 7th if that.


Well, for one thing, Alabama and LSU both have losses.  Notre Dame is undefeated.  In addition, the Irish have already played 4 ranked teams (they'll finish playing 5).  Alabama and LSU have played only 3 ranked teams.  Oregon has only played 2 (but will finish with 3). I'm not sure about KS, they might have played 2 or 3, definately not 4.  So I don't know where you get off saying they play a "powder puff" schedule.  Care to explain that one in more detail?  Or are you just some pissed off Boise St. fan?


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the powder puff schedule that ND has I don't understand how they rate over LSU and Alabama. I think ND should be ranked about 7th if that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, Alabama and LSU both have losses.  Notre Dame is undefeated.  In addition, the Irish have already played 4 ranked teams (they'll finish playing 5).  Alabama and LSU have played only 3 ranked teams.  Oregon has only played 2 (but will finish with 3). I'm not sure about KS, they might have played 2 or 3, definately not 4.  So I don't know where you get off saying they play a "powder puff" schedule.  Care to explain that one in more detail?  Or are you just some pissed off Boise St. fan?
Click to expand...


Notre Dame has played Michigan, Stanford, Oklahoma and will play USC, all ranked.
Alabama has played Michigan, LSU, Texas A&M and will play a ranked team in the SEC Championship game.
Oregon has played USC and will finished play ranked Stanford, Oregon St., and a ranked USC or UCLA in the PAC-12 Championship game. 
Kansas St. has played Oklahoma, Texas Tech and will play Texas, all ranked.

Notre Dame is ranked right where they should be. In front of Bama, and the third best unbeaten team. Oregon, looks scary, but finishing the season against 3 ranked teams will tell us how good they are.


----------



## antiquity

Playing Navy, Miami, BYU, Pittsburgh, Boston College, Michigan St and Wake is not a strong schedule.


----------



## ginscpy

antiquity said:


> Playing Navy, Miami, BYU, Pittsburgh, Boston College, Michigan St and Wake is not a strong schedule.



When I saw Miami on the schedule  - I thought that coud be a tough game.

Also - BYU, Pitt and Michigan St are solid teams that play tough.


----------



## Papageorgio

ginscpy said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing Navy, Miami, BYU, Pittsburgh, Boston College, Michigan St and Wake is not a strong schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw Miami on the schedule  - I thought that coud be a tough game.
> 
> Also - BYU, Pitt and Michigan St are solid teams that play tough.
Click to expand...


BYU, barely lost to Utah, barely lost to Boise St., barely lost to Notre Dame. Crushed by Oregon St.

Pitt lost to Youngstown, in the lower end of the Big East, which isn't real strong this year enough said.

Michigan St. lower Big Ten team in a below average Big Ten this year.


----------



## Billo_Really

*Boo-yah!*

Read'em n' weep, bitches!


----------



## Votto

loinboy said:


> *Boo-yah!*
> 
> Read'em n' weep, bitches!



Bama awaits you in order to make a sacrifice to the SEC NCG gods.


----------



## Billo_Really

Votto said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boo-yah!*
> 
> Read'em n' weep, bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama awaits you in order to make a sacrifice to the SEC NCG gods.
Click to expand...

Remember what the Irish did to Bama in 1973 with a little known quarterback named Montana?


----------



## Votto

loinboy said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boo-yah!*
> 
> Read'em n' weep, bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama awaits you in order to make a sacrifice to the SEC NCG gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember what the Irish did to Bama in 1973 with a little known quarterback named Montana?
Click to expand...


Do you think he will play for them?


----------



## Billo_Really

Votto said:


> Do you think he will play for them?


He might be a little long in the tooth.


----------



## Billo_Really

Time to kick some USC ass!


----------



## Gadawg73

loinboy said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the powder puff schedule that ND has I don't understand how they rate over LSU and Alabama. I think ND should be ranked about 7th if that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, Alabama and LSU both have losses.  Notre Dame is undefeated.  In addition, the Irish have already played 4 ranked teams (they'll finish playing 5).  Alabama and LSU have played only 3 ranked teams.  Oregon has only played 2 (but will finish with 3). I'm not sure about KS, they might have played 2 or 3, definately not 4.  So I don't know where you get off saying they play a "powder puff" schedule.  Care to explain that one in more detail?  Or are you just some pissed off Boise St. fan?
Click to expand...


Notre Dame has beat TWO RANKED TEAMS.
One ranked 14 and the other 20. Wow, big deal.
Here is your cupcake schedule:
Navy that lost to Troy State
Purdue 6 losses and barely beat Marshall
Miami 
Wake Forest 
Boston College 

You barely beat Pitt, a weak as hell team that has 6 losses and will soon have 7.
Barely beat BYU, not even a top 25 team.

5 weak as hell teams you play. 3 weak as hell All Cupcake Conference teams.

Alabama or Georgia will hammer your asses into next week.


----------



## Gadawg73

loinboy said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boo-yah!*
> 
> Read'em n' weep, bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama awaits you in order to make a sacrifice to the SEC NCG gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember what the Irish did to Bama in 1973 with a little known quarterback named Montana?
Click to expand...


Joe Montana would not let Everett Golson sniff his jock.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Boo-yah!*
> 
> Read'em n' weep, bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama awaits you in order to make a sacrifice to the SEC NCG gods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember what the Irish did to Bama in 1973 with a little known quarterback named Montana?
Click to expand...


1973? I remember from 1995-2007 Notre Dame lost 9 bowl games in a row.


----------



## Gadawg73

Papageorgio said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the powder puff schedule that ND has I don't understand how they rate over LSU and Alabama. I think ND should be ranked about 7th if that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for one thing, Alabama and LSU both have losses.  Notre Dame is undefeated.  In addition, the Irish have already played 4 ranked teams (they'll finish playing 5).  Alabama and LSU have played only 3 ranked teams.  Oregon has only played 2 (but will finish with 3). I'm not sure about KS, they might have played 2 or 3, definately not 4.  So I don't know where you get off saying they play a "powder puff" schedule.  Care to explain that one in more detail?  Or are you just some pissed off Boise St. fan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notre Dame has played Michigan, Stanford, Oklahoma and will play USC, all ranked.
> Alabama has played Michigan, LSU, Texas A&M and will play a ranked team in the SEC Championship game.
> Oregon has played USC and will finished play ranked Stanford, Oregon St., and a ranked USC or UCLA in the PAC-12 Championship game.
> Kansas St. has played Oklahoma, Texas Tech and will play Texas, all ranked.
> 
> Notre Dame is ranked right where they should be. In front of Bama, and the third best unbeaten team. Oregon, looks scary, but finishing the season against 3 ranked teams will tell us how good they are.
Click to expand...


Alabama blew out Michigan, was ugly as hell as they muscled them like school girls.
Notre Dame gets beat on the field and escapes with a win. Golson looked pitiful. 3 yards a carry against Michigan that Bama blew out.

I do agree with your ranking analysis. 

Notre Dame gets blown out by Alabama, Georgia, LSU, Florida or South Carolina.


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> Alabama blew out Michigan, was ugly as hell as they muscled them like school girls.
> Notre Dame gets beat on the field and escapes with a win. Golson looked pitiful. 3 yards a carry against Michigan that Bama blew out.
> 
> I do agree with your ranking analysis.
> 
> Notre Dame gets blown out by Alabama, Georgia, LSU, Florida or South Carolina.


ND is the No.1 team in football and will kick all ass!


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama blew out Michigan, was ugly as hell as they muscled them like school girls.
> Notre Dame gets beat on the field and escapes with a win. Golson looked pitiful. 3 yards a carry against Michigan that Bama blew out.
> 
> I do agree with your ranking analysis.
> 
> Notre Dame gets blown out by Alabama, Georgia, LSU, Florida or South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> ND is the No.1 team in football and will kick all ass!
Click to expand...


Notre Dame is only rated number one because, now get this America, because they are Notre Dame and schedule be damn.


----------



## Gadawg73

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama blew out Michigan, was ugly as hell as they muscled them like school girls.
> Notre Dame gets beat on the field and escapes with a win. Golson looked pitiful. 3 yards a carry against Michigan that Bama blew out.
> 
> I do agree with your ranking analysis.
> 
> Notre Dame gets blown out by Alabama, Georgia, LSU, Florida or South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> ND is the No.1 team in football and will kick all ass!
Click to expand...


Not For Long!


----------



## Gadawg73

Papageorgio said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing Navy, Miami, BYU, Pittsburgh, Boston College, Michigan St and Wake is not a strong schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw Miami on the schedule  - I thought that coud be a tough game.
> 
> Also - BYU, Pitt and Michigan St are solid teams that play tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BYU, barely lost to Utah, barely lost to Boise St., barely lost to Notre Dame. Crushed by Oregon St.
> 
> Pitt lost to Youngstown, in the lower end of the Big East, which isn't real strong this year enough said.
> 
> Michigan St. lower Big Ten team in a below average Big Ten this year.
Click to expand...


Pitt has 6 soon to be 7 losses and they sure are tough!


----------



## WinterBorn

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama blew out Michigan, was ugly as hell as they muscled them like school girls.
> Notre Dame gets beat on the field and escapes with a win. Golson looked pitiful. 3 yards a carry against Michigan that Bama blew out.
> 
> I do agree with your ranking analysis.
> 
> Notre Dame gets blown out by Alabama, Georgia, LSU, Florida or South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> ND is the No.1 team in football and will kick all ass!
Click to expand...


I am hoping ND beats USC.  I want them in the BCS Championship.  Bama will romp.


----------



## Gadawg73

WinterBorn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama blew out Michigan, was ugly as hell as they muscled them like school girls.
> Notre Dame gets beat on the field and escapes with a win. Golson looked pitiful. 3 yards a carry against Michigan that Bama blew out.
> 
> I do agree with your ranking analysis.
> 
> Notre Dame gets blown out by Alabama, Georgia, LSU, Florida or South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> ND is the No.1 team in football and will kick all ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hoping ND beats USC.  I want them in the BCS Championship.  Bama will romp.
Click to expand...


You mean Georgia will romp.
Georgia 27 Alabama 26


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> You mean Georgia will romp.
> Georgia 27 Alabama 26


No, no, no, the Bulldogs are bullshit.

The Irish are where its at.


----------



## ginscpy

ND has a confidence and swagger that they haven't had since 1993 - not to mention a lot of really good football players.

Yes I do think they will the NC.

Not a team they can't line up against and beat.   Will blow out USC  (they aint no 1993 Boston College.)

Then bring on whoever in the BCS champ game.

Probably Bama.

Control their own destiny.


----------



## Gadawg73

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Georgia will romp.
> Georgia 27 Alabama 26
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no, the Bulldogs are bullshit.
> 
> The Irish are where its at.
Click to expand...


We will win by 40 against Notre Dame.
Kicked your ass in 1980 with Herschel.
We have Gurshall now.


----------



## Gadawg73

ginscpy said:


> ND has a confidence and swagger that they haven't had since 1993 - not to mention a lot of really good football players.
> 
> Yes I do think they will the NC.
> 
> Not a team they can't line up against and beat.   Will blow out USC  (they aint no 1993 Boston College.)
> 
> Then bring on whoever in the BCS champ game.
> 
> Probably Bama.
> 
> Control their own destiny.



Bama will blow them out just like they did Michigan.
Notre Dame was beat up and down the field by Michigan and eeked out with a 3 point win. 
Irish are good but Bama is *LOADED.*
If it is Bama and ND Bama will be favored by no less than 15. 

That game would be Bama 41 ND 14.


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> We will win by 40 against Notre Dame.
> Kicked your ass in 1980 with Herschel.
> We have Gurshall now.



Gurshall ain't Herschel.

We have Monte.


----------



## Billo_Really

ginscpy said:


> ND has a confidence and swagger that they haven't had since 1993 - not to mention a lot of really good football players.
> 
> Yes I do think they will the NC.
> 
> Not a team they can't line up against and beat.   Will blow out USC  (they aint no 1993 Boston College.)
> 
> Then bring on whoever in the BCS champ game.
> 
> Probably Bama.
> 
> Control their own destiny.


 I want Bama!


----------



## ginscpy

Gadawg73 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND has a confidence and swagger that they haven't had since 1993 - not to mention a lot of really good football players.
> 
> Yes I do think they will the NC.
> 
> Not a team they can't line up against and beat.   Will blow out USC  (they aint no 1993 Boston College.)
> 
> Then bring on whoever in the BCS champ game.
> 
> Probably Bama.
> 
> Control their own destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama will blow them out just like they did Michigan.
> Notre Dame was beat up and down the field by Michigan and eeked out with a 3 point win.
> Irish are good but Bama is *LOADED.*
> If it is Bama and ND Bama will be favored by no less than 15.
> 
> That game would be Bama 41 ND 14.
Click to expand...


ND is a Team of Destiny.  Sure they struggled against some not-so-good teams early in the season, maybe even got lucky.  Thats what teams-of-destiny do.

The turning point was the win at oklahoma- where ND was double diget dogs.

The struggle against Pitt was a wake up call.

Bama didnt look so tough getting down 0-20 at home against Texas A and M.

Lucky they will probably get to the BCs title game.

Its Brian Kelly's 3rd season as head coach of the Fighting Irish.

Ara P, Dan Devine and Lou Holtz also won NCs in their 3rd season.  (I think there might be others before - Frank Leahy??)


----------



## Gadawg73

ginscpy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND has a confidence and swagger that they haven't had since 1993 - not to mention a lot of really good football players.
> 
> Yes I do think they will the NC.
> 
> Not a team they can't line up against and beat.   Will blow out USC  (they aint no 1993 Boston College.)
> 
> Then bring on whoever in the BCS champ game.
> 
> Probably Bama.
> 
> Control their own destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama will blow them out just like they did Michigan.
> Notre Dame was beat up and down the field by Michigan and eeked out with a 3 point win.
> Irish are good but Bama is *LOADED.*
> If it is Bama and ND Bama will be favored by no less than 15.
> 
> That game would be Bama 41 ND 14.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ND is a Team of Destiny.  Sure they struggled against some not-so-good teams early in the season, maybe even got lucky.  Thats what teams-of-destiny do.
> 
> The turning point was the win at oklahoma- where ND was double diget dogs.
> 
> The struggle against Pitt was a wake up call.
> 
> Bama didnt look so tough getting down 0-20 at home against Texas A and M.
> 
> Lucky they will probably get to the BCs title game.
> 
> Its Brian Kelly's 3rd season as head coach of the Fighting Irish.
> 
> Ara P, Dan Devine and Lou Holtz also won NCs in their 3rd season.  (I think there might be others before - Frank Leahy??)
Click to expand...


Bama will put up at least 40 on Notre Dame as your D is at best average.
I like that quick back of yours but your QB is average. Your OL is good and you have quality receivers.
Bama has 3 strings on  each side of the ball that are as good or better at every position.
And I M NOT a Bama fan!


----------



## ginscpy

Gadawg73 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama will blow them out just like they did Michigan.
> Notre Dame was beat up and down the field by Michigan and eeked out with a 3 point win.
> Irish are good but Bama is *LOADED.*
> If it is Bama and ND Bama will be favored by no less than 15.
> 
> That game would be Bama 41 ND 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ND is a Team of Destiny.  Sure they struggled against some not-so-good teams early in the season, maybe even got lucky.  Thats what teams-of-destiny do.
> 
> The turning point was the win at oklahoma- where ND was double diget dogs.
> 
> The struggle against Pitt was a wake up call.
> 
> Bama didnt look so tough getting down 0-20 at home against Texas A and M.
> 
> Lucky they will probably get to the BCs title game.
> 
> Its Brian Kelly's 3rd season as head coach of the Fighting Irish.
> 
> Ara P, Dan Devine and Lou Holtz also won NCs in their 3rd season.  (I think there might be others before - Frank Leahy??)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bama will put up at least 40 on Notre Dame as your D is at best average.
> I like that quick back of yours but your QB is average. Your OL is good and you have quality receivers.
> Bama has 3 strings on  each side of the ball that are as good or better at every position.
> And I M NOT a Bama fan!
Click to expand...



Butyour an SEC fan  (am I right?) 


Thats what they said about the 1978 Cotton Bowl - When ND and Joe Montana destroyed #1 Texas 38-10.

I ve watched some bama games this season they didnt impress me at all -  I dont know where you come up with this crap


----------



## Gadawg73

ginscpy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND is a Team of Destiny.  Sure they struggled against some not-so-good teams early in the season, maybe even got lucky.  Thats what teams-of-destiny do.
> 
> The turning point was the win at oklahoma- where ND was double diget dogs.
> 
> The struggle against Pitt was a wake up call.
> 
> Bama didnt look so tough getting down 0-20 at home against Texas A and M.
> 
> Lucky they will probably get to the BCs title game.
> 
> Its Brian Kelly's 3rd season as head coach of the Fighting Irish.
> 
> Ara P, Dan Devine and Lou Holtz also won NCs in their 3rd season.  (I think there might be others before - Frank Leahy??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama will put up at least 40 on Notre Dame as your D is at best average.
> I like that quick back of yours but your QB is average. Your OL is good and you have quality receivers.
> Bama has 3 strings on  each side of the ball that are as good or better at every position.
> And I M NOT a Bama fan!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Butyour an SEC fan  (am I right?)
> 
> 
> Thats what they said about the 1978 Cotton Bowl - When ND and Joe Montana destroyed #1 Texas 38-10.
> 
> I ve watched some bama games this season they didnt impress me at all -  I dont know where you come up with this crap
Click to expand...


The BCS is a SEC fan. 
Guess why. What is it? 7 in a row?
1978?
Dude, this is 2012. The defensive schemes Bama and most all other SEC schemes run now were not even around in 1978.
Did you watch Bama destroy Michigan, knock the fuck out of 6-8 of their weenie players sending them to the pines?
Bama could have posted 70 on Michigan.
Notre Dame was beat by Michigan and eeked out with a save, a W none the less.
NOtre Dame can not even move the ball on the ground against Michigan. Bama puts up *TWO HUNDRED AND FIFTY FUCKING RUSHING YARDS *on Michigan and you are not impressed? Then you know nothing about football.TWO HUNDRED YARDS PASSING on Michigan. Michigan had 60 yards rushing, most all of that in the 4th quarter when the 4th string was in.
Bama will put up 40 minimum on Notre Dame.
Dream on dude.


----------



## Triton

"Bama can and should beat ND but they are not going to blow them out.

The SEC isn't lightyears ahead of everybody else this year and their best team got beat by a middle of the pack Big 12 Team.


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> The BCS is a SEC fan.
> Guess why. What is it? 7 in a row?
> 1978?
> Dude, this is 2012. The defensive schemes Bama and most all other SEC schemes run now were not even around in 1978.
> Did you watch Bama destroy Michigan, knock the fuck out of 6-8 of their weenie players sending them to the pines?
> Bama could have posted 70 on Michigan.
> Notre Dame was beat by Michigan and eeked out with a save, a W none the less.
> NOtre Dame can not even move the ball on the ground against Michigan. Bama puts up *TWO HUNDRED AND FIFTY FUCKING RUSHING YARDS *on Michigan and you are not impressed? Then you know nothing about football.TWO HUNDRED YARDS PASSING on Michigan. Michigan had 60 yards rushing, most all of that in the 4th quarter when the 4th string was in.
> Bama will put up 40 minimum on Notre Dame.
> Dream on dude.


You got beat by Johnny Football.


----------



## PredFan

Hell no. The lowliest team in the SEC could beat the crap out of them.


----------



## Gadawg73

Triton said:


> "Bama can and should beat ND but they are not going to blow them out.
> 
> The SEC isn't lightyears ahead of everybody else this year and their best team got beat by a middle of the pack Big 12 Team.



Texas A & M is a SEC team now.
And they are not middle of the pack with 2 losses against tough teams.


----------



## Gadawg73

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The BCS is a SEC fan.
> Guess why. What is it? 7 in a row?
> 1978?
> Dude, this is 2012. The defensive schemes Bama and most all other SEC schemes run now were not even around in 1978.
> Did you watch Bama destroy Michigan, knock the fuck out of 6-8 of their weenie players sending them to the pines?
> Bama could have posted 70 on Michigan.
> Notre Dame was beat by Michigan and eeked out with a save, a W none the less.
> NOtre Dame can not even move the ball on the ground against Michigan. Bama puts up *TWO HUNDRED AND FIFTY FUCKING RUSHING YARDS *on Michigan and you are not impressed? Then you know nothing about football.TWO HUNDRED YARDS PASSING on Michigan. Michigan had 60 yards rushing, most all of that in the 4th quarter when the 4th string was in.
> Bama will put up 40 minimum on Notre Dame.
> Dream on dude.
> 
> 
> 
> You got beat by Johnny Football.
Click to expand...


YOU? I am Georgia through and through.


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> YOU? I am Georgia through and through.


So sorry!

Didn't mean to get all your _peaches_ in a bundle.


----------



## Gadawg73

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU? I am Georgia through and through.
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry!
> 
> Didn't mean to get all your _peaches_ in a bundle.
Click to expand...


As they say in Runaway Bay Jamaica where I spend 2 weeks each fall, returning a few weeks ago:
*NO PROBLEM.
*
You are getting beat anyway by USC, will be out of it so you will get your ass beat by a Clemson or someone in a bowl.


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> As they say in Runaway Bay Jamaica where I spend 2 weeks each fall, returning a few weeks ago:
> *NO PROBLEM.
> *
> You are getting beat anyway by USC, will be out of it so you will get your ass beat by a Clemson or someone in a bowl.


Getting beat by a 2nd string quarterback?

I don't think so!


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> YOU? I am Georgia through and through.


Alright, I'll give it to ya.  The Bulldogs do look good.  They're as good as Bama.  

But they'd lose to the Irish.  Ya'll be cool!


----------



## antiquity

Triton said:


> "Bama can and should beat ND but they are not going to blow them out.
> 
> The SEC isn't lightyears ahead of everybody else this year and their best team got beat by a middle of the pack Big 12 Team.



If you are referring to Texas A&M win over Alabama as being a Big 12 team you are mistaken, they currently in second place behind the flowing tide. SEC.


----------



## antiquity

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU? I am Georgia through and through.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'll give it to ya.  The Bulldogs do look good.  They're as good as Bama.
> 
> But they'd lose to the Irish.  Ya'll be cool!
Click to expand...


Too bad Georgia didn't schedule a few of the better teams in the SEC this year. Georgia schedule looked like a division II team.


----------



## Gadawg73

antiquity said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU? I am Georgia through and through.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'll give it to ya.  The Bulldogs do look good.  They're as good as Bama.
> 
> But they'd lose to the Irish.  Ya'll be cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad Georgia didn't schedule a few of the better teams in the SEC this year. Georgia schedule looked like a division II team.
Click to expand...


Georgia and NO team in any conference anywhere schedules their own games in the conference. 
South Carolina, Florida are top 10 teams.


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> Georgia and NO team in any conference anywhere schedules their own games in the conference.
> South Carolina, Florida are top 10 teams.


Don't pay him no mind.

He thinks ND plays a soft schedule.


----------



## Gadawg73

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia and NO team in any conference anywhere schedules their own games in the conference.
> South Carolina, Florida are top 10 teams.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pay him no mind.
> 
> He thinks ND plays a soft schedule.
Click to expand...


They play a weak schedule.


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> They play a weak schedule.


If SC hadn't slipped, half the Irish games would be against ranked teams.

You call that a "weak" schedule?


----------



## ginscpy

What if ND blows out USC  - (which they should - but I'll take a close win in reg -NO MORE OTs)   how much of a dog will they be in the BCS title game?         

Doesn't happen often that a #1 ranked unbeaten team are dogs.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They play a weak schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> If SC hadn't slipped, half the Irish games would be against ranked teams.
> 
> You call that a "weak" schedule?
Click to expand...


If you want to pretend USC is ranked, it would be a total of 4 ranked teams, so they played three ranked teams not half their schedule.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They play a weak schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> If SC hadn't slipped, half the Irish games would be against ranked teams.
> 
> You call that a "weak" schedule?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to pretend USC is ranked, it would be a total of 4 ranked teams, so they played three ranked teams not half their schedule.
Click to expand...

SC would be the 5th ranked team, if they hadn't of slipped.

Michigan, Michigan St., Stanford and Oklahoma were the others.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If SC hadn't slipped, half the Irish games would be against ranked teams.
> 
> You call that a "weak" schedule?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to pretend USC is ranked, it would be a total of 4 ranked teams, so they played three ranked teams not half their schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SC would be the 5th ranked team, if they hadn't of slipped.
> 
> Michigan, Michigan St., Stanford and Oklahoma were the others.
Click to expand...


USC slipped four times? So they aren't anywhere near a ranked team. Alabama would be 1st ranked team had they not slipped. The reality is that they "slipped" so they aren't ranked. Michigan St. Has to win today to finish at .500, not that tough of a team. 

You only have three, Stanford, Oklahoma and Michigan. Again, like I stated three teams, not half a schedule. Give you USC and still not half your schedule.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> You only have three, Stanford, Oklahoma and Michigan. Again, like I stated three teams, not half a schedule. Give you USC and still not half your schedule.


Michigan St was a ranked team when they played them.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You only have three, Stanford, Oklahoma and Michigan. Again, like I stated three teams, not half a schedule. Give you USC and still not half your schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan St was a ranked team when they played them.
Click to expand...


Good grief, you go by that? They have to win today to break .500, do you really think they were as good as billed? USC was number one on the preseason, do you just want to give them a championship? 

How it shakes out in the end is more relevant than in the beginning.


----------



## GHook93

ND has to win one more game against a Barkley-less under-achieving USC team, so I am very hopeful they win. However, in the national championship, my fear is they go up against a TOUGH Alabama team.

As a ND, and looking at it objectively, I am not confident against Alabama!


----------



## Papageorgio

GHook93 said:


> ND has to win one more game against a Barkley-less under-achieving USC team, so I am very hopeful they win. However, in the national championship, my fear is they go up against a TOUGH Alabama team.
> 
> As a ND, and looking at it objectively, I am not confident against Alabama!



ND should win today, and they do have a good defense, Alabama is not as dominant as in the past. So it would be a good match up.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Good grief, you go by that? They have to win today to break .500, do you really think they were as good as billed? USC was number one on the preseason, do you just want to give them a championship?
> 
> How it shakes out in the end is more relevant than in the beginning.


That is true.  But in the context of playing a ranked team, it is where they are ranked when you play them.  And when ND played Michigan St, they were a ranked team.

And if ND wins today, they'll play another ranked team (Alabama) to finish the season.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, you go by that? They have to win today to break .500, do you really think they were as good as billed? USC was number one on the preseason, do you just want to give them a championship?
> 
> How it shakes out in the end is more relevant than in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> That is true.  But in the context of playing a ranked team, it is where they are ranked when you play them.  And when ND played Michigan St, they were a ranked team.
> 
> And if ND wins today, they'll play another ranked team (Alabama) to finish the season.
Click to expand...


So only 4 ranked teams out of 12 games. Same as before, because now we take out USC because they are not ranked.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> So only 4 ranked teams out of 12 games. Same as before, because now we take out USC because they are not ranked.


But if they beat SC, they'll end the season against a ranked team.

Back up to 5.


----------



## Papageorgio

loinboy said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So only 4 ranked teams out of 12 games. Same as before, because now we take out USC because they are not ranked.
> 
> 
> 
> But if they beat SC, they'll end the season against a ranked team.
> 
> Back up to 5.
Click to expand...


Ok, not even half their games, like I said.


----------



## Papageorgio

Papageorgio said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> So only 4 ranked teams out of 12 games. Same as before, because now we take out USC because they are not ranked.
> 
> 
> 
> But if they beat SC, they'll end the season against a ranked team.
> 
> Back up to 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, not even half their games, like I said.
Click to expand...


Now, Alabama will play SEC Championship and then ND, five ranked teams. Not even half their games but the same as ND.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

ND struggling with a USC team that is having a down year. Al or GA will absolutely destroy ND if they somehow make it past USC.


----------



## Gadawg73

LordBrownTrout said:


> ND struggling with a USC team that is having a down year. Al or GA will absolutely destroy ND if they somehow make it past USC.



And their players are getting banged up.
They play a SEC team ND better bring the stretchers.


----------



## Billo_Really

Gadawg73 said:


> And their players are getting banged up.
> They play a SEC team ND better bring the stretchers.


The Irish are just as big and physical as those hayseed-dickboy-inbred-rednecks.


----------



## ginscpy

I watched Bama vs Auburn the first half before the ND-USC game.

Gawd - what a boring, methodical team.


----------



## ginscpy

ginscpy said:


> What if ND blows out USC  - (which they should - but I'll take a close win in reg -NO MORE OTs)   how much of a dog will they be in the BCS title game?
> 
> Doesn't happen often that a #1 ranked unbeaten team are dogs.



ND left too many points on the field against USC.

Stalled in the red zone after long drives.

Too many FGs and not enought TDs.

Will have to do better in the BCS title game.

"From South Bend IND  to South Central LA To South Florida." 

Team Of Destiny.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Will Notre Dame win BCS title?



No, not against Alabama or GA.


----------



## ginscpy

The Tide can be thrown against.

How Johnny TD of Texas A &M esyablished his Heisman credentials.

Even the commentators in the Bama _Auburn game comented on Bamas crummy pass D.

Everett Golson and the talented corps of ND WRs, TE and pass-catching RBs (Theo Riddick) will torch those guys.

Shoulnt be a close game.


----------



## McDowell's

ginscpy said:


> The Tide can be thrown against.
> 
> How Johnny TD of Texas A &M esyablished his Heisman credentials.
> 
> Even the commentators in the Bama _Auburn game comented on Bamas crummy pass D.
> 
> Everett Golson and the talented corps of ND WRs, TE and pass-catching RBs (Theo Riddick) will torch those guys.
> 
> Shoulnt be a close game.



Manziel and Golson aren't even comparable. Good luck with your prediction. You will need it.


----------



## ginscpy

ginscpy said:


> I watched Bama vs Auburn the first half before the ND-USC game.
> 
> Gawd - what a boring, methodical team.



They're  lousy.


----------



## WinterBorn

ginscpy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Bama vs Auburn the first half before the ND-USC game.
> 
> Gawd - what a boring, methodical team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're  lousy.
Click to expand...


Manziel was able to throw because we couldn't pressure him.  And he is a better passer than Glson, by a long shot.

ND doesn't exactly have an airtight pass D either.


----------



## WinterBorn

ginscpy said:


> I watched Bama vs Auburn the first half before the ND-USC game.
> 
> Gawd - what a boring, methodical team.



The point is to win, not to provide entertainment for people who do not understand what wins championships.


----------



## Gadawg73

loinboy said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And their players are getting banged up.
> They play a SEC team ND better bring the stretchers.
> 
> 
> 
> The Irish are just as big and physical as those hayseed-dickboy-inbred-rednecks.
Click to expand...


Majority of Georgia and Alabama players are African American.
You need to not go with your first thought Moe, hold that one and the second and third as indicated by your foolish outbursts above.


----------



## Gadawg73

Now for some football instead of the Irish rhetoric here:
Irish won on the road and rode their defense. Their play calling was conservative as a result of that. What we saw of them was fairly vanilla last night, USC is a weak team so why show more? They have more lateral plays.
Irish can not go with that tight 4-3 D against Bama or Georgia. Murray with Georgia will light it up and Bama has man mountain OL that will pull and spread that packed in 4-3 early. Either team will have a field day throwing the ball on ND and when ND gaps out those backers, and they are very good, it will open up the middle to run.
Irish TE, I like him, that dude can play. But he is one dimensional as he is a turn and catch guy, not a seam floater down the middle TE.
Irish D IS GOOD. They fill and I do like their scheme. And they pinch up a backer to the strong side and ease up a safety BECAUSE THEY CAN.
Or COULD. Bama or Georgia will take advantage of that.
ND on the road earned it. They won.
But *YOU DO NOT WIN NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS KICKING FIELD GOALS.*


----------



## Triton

I think ND is going to win a close one, 17-14.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

ND just isnt really that impressive. Three of their wins are even suspect.  Theyll be lucky to stay within 20 of ga or al..


----------



## Billo_Really

LordBrownTrout said:


> ND just isnt really that impressive. Three of their wins are even suspect.  Theyll be lucky to stay within 20 of ga or al..


Wanna bet?

Loser has to wear the avatar the winner chooses for one hole week.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

loinboy said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ND just isnt really that impressive. Three of their wins are even suspect.  Theyll be lucky to stay within 20 of ga or al..
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?
> 
> Loser has to wear the avatar the winner chooses for one hole week.
Click to expand...


I'll bet you.  ND loses to GA or Al, however instead of the avatar make it the signature line.  I lost my dorothy tif and can't find that size anymore.


----------



## Billo_Really

LordBrownTrout said:


> I'll bet you.  ND loses to GA or Al, however instead of the avatar make it the signature line.  I lost my dorothy tif and can't find that size anymore.


I'll attach an avatar you can copy and upload.

If you lost your dorothy, then find something equally degrading.  

As long as it has nothing to do with the Boston Celtics.  That's crossing the line.


----------



## Gadawg73

Triton said:


> I think ND is going to win a close one, 17-14.



Bama or Georgia scores 30 easy on ND.
ND has to score 40 to win.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## antiquity

Synthaholic said:


>



I hear that Alabama if they make to the NC will have a new logo on their helmets. 

A used kotex dripping with a bright crimson tide.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Yes


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that Alabama if they make to the NC will have a new logo on their helmets.
> 
> A used kotex dripping with a bright crimson tide.
Click to expand...


Its not a kotex.  Just an ordinary bandage used to patch up opponents who underestimate the Crimson Tide.


----------



## antiquity

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that Alabama if they make to the NC will have a new logo on their helmets.
> 
> A used kotex dripping with a bright crimson tide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a kotex.  Just an ordinary bandage used to patch up opponents who underestimate the Crimson Tide.
Click to expand...


You mean like Texas A&M? If it were a mere bandage to patch up opponents it just might work on all the girl type teams the flowing tide plays.


----------



## WinterBorn

antiquity said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that Alabama if they make to the NC will have a new logo on their helmets.
> 
> A used kotex dripping with a bright crimson tide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a kotex.  Just an ordinary bandage used to patch up opponents who underestimate the Crimson Tide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like Texas A&M? If it were a mere bandage to patch up opponents it just might work on all the girl type teams the flowing tide plays.
Click to expand...


Girly teams?  You mean like Michigan?  ND beat them 13-6, only a few weeks after Bama beat them 41-14.


----------



## Gadawg73

Let me tell ya sports fans, Georgia is good and I have a lot of devotion, history and family ties there. But folks, Alabama *IS FUCKING LOADED*. Their roster is like shark's teeth, if they get someone banged up they roll over to another 5 star stud that can play and send him out.
Notre Dame is good and maybe deep at 1/3 their positions. Bama has special team players that ND and everyone else heavily recruited.
Politics and religion I fuck around with here on this board.
Football? I know that shit like my life depended on it.
SEC will win national championship ONCE AGAIN. In fact we will take 6 of the final 10 rankings.
SEC football is far, far superior to any other conference in the land.
Notre Dame will need to score at least 40 to win.


----------



## Gadawg73

WinterBorn said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a kotex.  Just an ordinary bandage used to patch up opponents who underestimate the Crimson Tide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Texas A&M? If it were a mere bandage to patch up opponents it just might work on all the girl type teams the flowing tide plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Girly teams?  You mean like Michigan?  ND beat them 13-6, only a few weeks after Bama beat them 41-14.
Click to expand...


Bama did not beat Michigan.
They destroyed them, sent a half dozen of their players out of the game banged up. 
Alabama could have put 70 up on them. They had their 3rd string in most of 4th quarter.


----------



## WinterBorn

Gadawg73 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Texas A&M? If it were a mere bandage to patch up opponents it just might work on all the girl type teams the flowing tide plays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly teams?  You mean like Michigan?  ND beat them 13-6, only a few weeks after Bama beat them 41-14.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bama did not beat Michigan.
> They destroyed them, sent a half dozen of their players out of the game banged up.
> Alabama could have put 70 up on them. They had their 3rd string in most of 4th quarter.
Click to expand...


Finally someone who actually knows college football.   One SEC-hater on here tried to tell me Bama played Michigan in Tuscaloosa AL.  lol


----------



## Gadawg73

WinterBorn said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girly teams?  You mean like Michigan?  ND beat them 13-6, only a few weeks after Bama beat them 41-14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bama did not beat Michigan.
> They destroyed them, sent a half dozen of their players out of the game banged up.
> Alabama could have put 70 up on them. They had their 3rd string in most of 4th quarter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Finally someone who actually knows college football.   One SEC-hater on here tried to tell me Bama played Michigan in Tuscaloosa AL.  lol
Click to expand...


Nothing against Notre Dame as that is a fine university, an American institution, a college football legend. 
WAS and give them credit for where they are as going 12-0 is hard no matter what.
And my stepfather in law from Ohio, a closet racist if there ever was one, claims ND shies away from many black players and that was a reason they had a few bad years. 
Rudy is one of my favorite movies, God that is a great film and fitting for it to be a true story at ND. 
But in these times the SEC gets the studs year in and year out. 
Take a look at NFL rosters for longevity also. SEC players.
Do not know about Saturday though as my Dogs will have to play mistake free ball to win.
But I betcha Saban IS NERVOUS!!!


----------



## WinterBorn

Gadawg73 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama did not beat Michigan.
> They destroyed them, sent a half dozen of their players out of the game banged up.
> Alabama could have put 70 up on them. They had their 3rd string in most of 4th quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally someone who actually knows college football.   One SEC-hater on here tried to tell me Bama played Michigan in Tuscaloosa AL.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing against Notre Dame as that is a fine university, an American institution, a college football legend.
> WAS and give them credit for where they are as going 12-0 is hard no matter what.
> And my stepfather in law from Ohio, a closet racist if there ever was one, claims ND shies away from many black players and that was a reason they had a few bad years.
> Rudy is one of my favorite movies, God that is a great film and fitting for it to be a true story at ND.
> But in these times the SEC gets the studs year in and year out.
> Take a look at NFL rosters for longevity also. SEC players.
> Do not know about Saturday though as my Dogs will have to play mistake free ball to win.
> But I betcha Saban IS NERVOUS!!!
Click to expand...


I don't think Saban is ever calm going into a game.  Not in his nature.


----------



## ginscpy

Remembering when Bama got punked by the Utah Utes a couple of years ago in a BCS game

The Utes are the 3rd worst in the Pac 12 in 2012 - ahead of Colorado and Wash st


----------



## Gadawg73

ginscpy said:


> Remembering when Bama got punked by the Utah Utes a couple of years ago in a BCS game
> 
> The Utes are the 3rd worst in the Pac 12 in 2012 - ahead of Colorado and Wash st



"couple of years ago" 
Alabama is loaded this year. Utah had a great game plan.
That game reminded me of the A & M game this year. Both got up early and 21-0 on Bama.
Hope that is the case tomorrow!


----------



## Synthaholic

Gadawg73 said:


> Let me tell ya sports fans, Georgia is good and I have a lot of devotion, history and family ties there. But folks, Alabama *IS FUCKING LOADED*. Their roster is like shark's teeth, if they get someone banged up they roll over to another 5 star stud that can play and send him out.
> Notre Dame is good and maybe deep at 1/3 their positions. Bama has special team players that ND and everyone else heavily recruited.
> Politics and religion I fuck around with here on this board.
> Football? I know that shit like my life depended on it.
> SEC will win national championship ONCE AGAIN. In fact we will take 6 of the final 10 rankings.
> SEC football is far, far superior to any other conference in the land.
> Notre Dame will need to score at least 40 to win.


Actually, the Georgia Bulldogs are the only team that I'm worried about keeping Alabama from the title.  They are going to be fired up tomorrow.

Likewise, the USC Trojans would love to play the spoiler, and Notre Dame may go in there unprepared since the Trojans have a 7 and 5 record.


----------



## WinterBorn

ginscpy said:


> Remembering when Bama got punked by the Utah Utes a couple of years ago in a BCS game
> 
> The Utes are the 3rd worst in the Pac 12 in 2012 - ahead of Colorado and Wash st



Their record this year is very interesting, but not relevant to your little trip down memory lane.

In 2008 (when they defeated Bama in the bowl game) they finished the season 13-0.  They ended the season ranked #2 in the AP poll.  Which, by the way, was 4 places above Alabama.  I would say where Notre Dame was ranked, but from what I can tell they were not in the Top 25 at all the entire season.

So while you remember Bama getting punked by the team who ended up being #2 in the AP and ending the season ranked #6 in the AP with a record of 12-2, you might also want to remember ND ended that season unranked with a record of 7-6 (which included being shutout by Boston College).

Also, over the next 3 years Alabama won 2 National Championships with a record of 36-4.  What was it ND did during that time?  Oh yeah, 22-16 with no championships.

If you want to bring up history, bring it all up.


----------



## ginscpy

Must be contagious.

Unranked ND hoops team punks #8 Kentucky 64-50.

Could history repeat itself?

I really believe hoops teams and fans feed of the success of the football team -and vica -vere.


----------



## Gadawg73

ginscpy said:


> Must be contagious.
> 
> Unranked ND hoops team punks #8 Kentucky 64-50.
> 
> Could history repeat itself?
> 
> I really believe hoops teams and fans feed of the success of the football team -and vica -vere.



History did repeat itself.
Alabama kicked Notre Dame's ass, a back yard wood shed spanking.
Notre Dame is no where near the level of most all SEC teams as their coach correctly stated after the game last night.


----------



## kwc57

kwc57 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre who?
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Last national championship was in what......1988, a quarter of a century ago?  Are they even relevant today?
Click to expand...


Vindicated.  Compared to other teams, ND played a fairly light schedule in 2012.  They should have never been in the championship with Bama.  It was a predictable bloodbath.  Should have been Oregon.


----------



## WinterBorn

ginscpy said:


> Remembering when Bama got punked by the Utah Utes a couple of years ago in a BCS game
> 
> The Utes are the 3rd worst in the Pac 12 in 2012 - ahead of Colorado and Wash st



Remembering when ND got punked by Bama.  Oh yeah, it was last night!

When your coach was asked how he was going to get back in the game, an his answer is "Maybe Alabama won't come out of the locker room after halftime", you KNOW you have been seriously whipped, punked, abused and generally bitch-slapped.

How often does a team take their starters out in a national championship game?


----------



## WinterBorn

Gadawg73 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be contagious.
> 
> Unranked ND hoops team punks #8 Kentucky 64-50.
> 
> Could history repeat itself?
> 
> I really believe hoops teams and fans feed of the success of the football team -and vica -vere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History did repeat itself.
> Alabama kicked Notre Dame's ass, a back yard wood shed spanking.
> Notre Dame is no where near the level of most all SEC teams as their coach correctly stated after the game last night.
Click to expand...


The actual National Championship game was played in Atlanta in December.    Last night was just a reminder of the superiority of SEC football.

I wonder if ginscpy will come in and eat his double helping of crow?


----------



## Gadawg73

Notre Dame is a class act. At halftime head coach was asked what he needed to get them back in the game down 28-0. "Alabama not taking the field for the second half" was his answer! And they had no excuses and did not cry about it, stated they needed to get better to beat a team like Alabama. First class program at Notre Dame. No cry babies there.


----------



## kwc57

Gadawg73 said:


> Notre Dame is a class act. At halftime head coach was asked what he needed to get them back in the game down 28-0. "Alabama not taking the field for the second half" was his answer! And they had no excuses and did not cry about it, stated they needed to get better to beat a team like Alabama. First class program at Notre Dame. No cry babies there.



They.....along with other teams will have to recruit bigger players if they want to compete against the SEC.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## WinterBorn

Gadawg73 said:


> Notre Dame is a class act. At halftime head coach was asked what he needed to get them back in the game down 28-0. "Alabama not taking the field for the second half" was his answer! And they had no excuses and did not cry about it, stated they needed to get better to beat a team like Alabama. First class program at Notre Dame. No cry babies there.



I agree.  I'll give Coach Kelly and the players kudos for being classy.  The players didn't get belligerent when they were being blown out, and Kelly didn't make excuses.


----------



## Gadawg73

kwc57 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame is a class act. At halftime head coach was asked what he needed to get them back in the game down 28-0. "Alabama not taking the field for the second half" was his answer! And they had no excuses and did not cry about it, stated they needed to get better to beat a team like Alabama. First class program at Notre Dame. No cry babies there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They.....along with other teams will have to recruit bigger players if they want to compete against the SEC.
Click to expand...


And faster. Jarvis Jones at UGA and Adrian Hubbard at Bama are the protype OLB or SAM LB these days. Both teams run the 3-4. Hubbard is 6'6 and 250 lbs. Jones 6'3 242. Both with speed.
Irish have nothing close to that.


----------



## Si modo

Notre Dame lost...it's a good week.


----------



## Billo_Really

Si modo said:


> Notre Dame lost...it's a good week.


No they didn't!

They beat Cinncinati 85-61 last night!


----------



## Si modo

loinboy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame lost...it's a good week.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't!
> 
> They beat Cinncinati 85-61 last night!
Click to expand...


That's bad news.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Synthaholic

WinterBorn said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame is a class act. At halftime head coach was asked what he needed to get them back in the game down 28-0. "Alabama not taking the field for the second half" was his answer! And they had no excuses and did not cry about it, stated they needed to get better to beat a team like Alabama. First class program at Notre Dame. No cry babies there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I'll give Coach Kelly and the players kudos for being classy.  The players didn't get belligerent when they were being blown out, and Kelly didn't make excuses.
Click to expand...

They're good Catholic boys.


----------



## Si modo

God may have made Notre Dame #1, but Alabama made them #2.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

That was sad...oh well...Michigan for next year...


----------



## Gadawg73

Synthaholic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame is a class act. At halftime head coach was asked what he needed to get them back in the game down 28-0. "Alabama not taking the field for the second half" was his answer! And they had no excuses and did not cry about it, stated they needed to get better to beat a team like Alabama. First class program at Notre Dame. No cry babies there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I'll give Coach Kelly and the players kudos for being classy.  The players didn't get belligerent when they were being blown out, and Kelly didn't make excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're good Catholic boys.
Click to expand...


Probably more Baptists than Catholics.


----------



## Gadawg73

Si modo said:


> God may have made Notre Dame #1, but Alabama made them #2.



God should make them #7 and that is a gift.
They are no better than Pitt who is not a top 25 team.


----------



## Ernie S.

loinboy said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame lost...it's a good week.
> 
> 
> 
> No they didn't!
> 
> They beat Cinncinati 85-61 last night!
Click to expand...


In the 4th quarter last night I glanced at the score and thought I WAS watching a basketball game.


----------



## Gadawg73

I turned it off after 3 quarters.
The national championship game was held here and Georgia came in 2nd.
What they had last night was A JOKE.


----------



## Synthaholic

Gadawg73 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I'll give Coach Kelly and the players kudos for being classy.  The players didn't get belligerent when they were being blown out, and Kelly didn't make excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> They're good Catholic boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably more Baptists than Catholics.
Click to expand...

I don't believe non-Catholics go to Notre Dame.


----------



## WinterBorn

Synthaholic said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're good Catholic boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more Baptists than Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe non-Catholics go to Notre Dame.
Click to expand...


Manti Te'o is a mormon.


----------



## Papawx3

Synthaholic said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame is a class act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're good Catholic boys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't read their forums, do you?  There's so much hate and belligerence coming from the Domers that you'd swear they were aubies.
> What a bunch of losers.  Pun intended.
Click to expand...


----------



## WinterBorn

loinboy said:


> The Fighting Irish have the best defense in college football.  They've been kicking everyone's ass.
> 
> They will kick Sooner butt next weekend.
> 
> They will kick SC ass for their final regular season game.
> 
> If they go undefeated, will they play (and defeat) Alabama for the BCS title?



This is one of my favorite posts.  Best defense in college football??   McCarron threw the ball, Lacy ran all over the place, and the hardest hit McCarron had all night was from Barret Jones, his own center.

You would think the "best defense in college football" wouldn't have missed all those tackles.


----------



## Gadawg73

WinterBorn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more Baptists than Catholics.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe non-Catholics go to Notre Dame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manti Te'o is a mormon.
Click to expand...


NO, he is Zen Baptist.


----------



## Gadawg73

WinterBorn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fighting Irish have the best defense in college football.  They've been kicking everyone's ass.
> 
> They will kick Sooner butt next weekend.
> 
> They will kick SC ass for their final regular season game.
> 
> If they go undefeated, will they play (and defeat) Alabama for the BCS title?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite posts.  Best defense in college football??   McCarron threw the ball, Lacy ran all over the place, and the hardest hit McCarron had all night was from Barret Jones, his own center.
> 
> You would think the "best defense in college football" wouldn't have missed all those tackles.
Click to expand...


Notre Dame Defense:
Looks like Tarzan
Plays like Jane.


----------



## Gadawg73

Sort of left out was the whopping 30 yards rushing ND had. They even tried to open the gaps and force a inside LB to cover the A gap and still could not get shit done. It got worse. 
Bama has a great punter, averaged 50 yards per this game.
Golson did not look too bad as the jail break was on his ass the first half. 4th quarter Bama settled into deep cover 2 and he had some yards. That kid will get better, he has it in him.
But never good enough to beat an SEC team in the top 10.
Time of possession is scary: Bama almost 40 minutes and ND a little over 20.
We have a new recruiting coordinator as Gardner left for Auburn. Good riddance as he got lazy on us.


----------



## WinterBorn

And still no ginscpy?


----------

